# Karl Rove on Palin's experience



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This is classic conservative hypocrisy. First, listen to Karl being impressed with Palin's experience as governor and mayor of a small town in Alaska. Then listen to Herr Rove's criticism of Democrat Tim Kaine for only having three years of experience as governor of Virginia and mayor of a town there.

Oops. I infer from this that Tim Kaine was qualified to be Obama's VP choice. Or, maybe not.

Here's a weblog that discusses this further:

http://robreed.net/weblog/politics/us/daily_show_rnc2008_clips.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Without going into depth I would say if one was qualified so was the other.

Why are we talking about Tim Kaine does, what's his name again, oh ya, Biden, does he have some type of emergency so Obama has to get a different running mate or something?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Without going into depth I would say if one was qualified so was the other.
> 
> Why are we talking about Tim Kaine does, what's his name again, oh ya, Biden, does he have some type of emergency so Obama has to get a different running mate or something?


No what should have properly been said was..

Without going into depth any further... if Tim Kaine wasn't qualified, and we are to believe that Karl Rove knows what he is talking about, then quid pro quo Palin is not qualified.

Flip flop flip flop


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

We're not talking about Tim Kaine... we're talking about Rove being full of crap .


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Why are we talking about Tim Kaine does, what's his name again, oh ya, Biden, does he have some type of emergency so Obama has to get a different running mate or something?


You know the answer, Plainsman. It has to do with whether or not a person is qualified to be president. Conservatives have thrown lots of rocks as to whether or not Obama is qualified to be president due to young age and limited experience. When Obama was considering a VP running mate, folks also questioned Kaine's qualifications and experience.

This is fair because a VP may very well need to sit in the oval office and finish a president's term.

Along those same lines, it is entirely fair to question whether Palin has the necessary qualifications and experience to be president just as much as it is fair to ask if Obama and McCain have the necessary qualifications and experience.

The problem for conservatives is that they have already played the experience card with Obama and Kaine. Now, they are pretending that is either doesn't matter with Palin, or that her limited experience is somehow more than the experience of others like Kaine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am not familiar with Kaine. Is he the same guy that killed his brother a long time ago?  OK, OK, anyway, seeing as I am not familiar with him on the surface I would say if Palin is qualified so is Kaine. On the other hand I don't think liberals are qualified to lead in a non-socialist country. As a matter of fact we shouldn't call any of our current elected officials liberal and conservative anymore. We should call them socialists and liberals. I hope Palin can change that. At least we will have one conservative in Washington.

BigDaddy Palin gives me hope. :rollin:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

http://www.governor.virginia.gov/

Check out the URL above for more information on Governor Tim Kaine from Virginia. He was one of a handful of people considered as Obama's VP running mate.

He was mayor Richmond, VA (population of 1.1 million) and has been governor of Virginia (population 7.6 million) since January of 2006. Based on that, does he have sufficient experience to be vice president? If things go bad, would he have sufficient experience to finish a term as president?

Palin was mayor of Wasilla, AK (population 7,000 ) and has been governor of Alaska (population of 683,000) since January of 2006. Based on that, does she have sufficient experience to be vice president? If things go bad, would she have sufficient experience to finish a term as president?

If you say that she does, then experience truly does not matter. It does not matter for Palin, McCain, Obama, or Biden.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you say that she does, then experience truly does not matter.


Didn't I say I thought they were both qualified. It looks to me like debating Kaine is just a distraction. I think the real question if it is one is that does Palin have the qualifications. Now if you guys think Obama does then Palin certainly does. After all neither Obama or Biden have executive experience and Palin does. That gives her a big advantage over both of them. 
If we were voting for Palin or Obama, as many liberals must think we are, then give me Palin hands down. No contest. I didn't read the link, because I am not interested in Kaine. However, I would say he is more qualified than Obama.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Fair enough answer. Then we can agree to not focus on experience, but on skills and positions on issues. Want to stack those up side by side? If you do, then I think that McCain brings nothing to the table.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> http://www.governor.virginia.gov/
> 
> Check out the URL above for more information on Governor Tim Kaine from Virginia. He was one of a handful of people considered as Obama's VP running mate.
> 
> ...


touche' BigDaddy.

I hope all the lurkers reading this pause and take that into consideration for a moment.

Go read it again folks.

It is the central crux of the argument.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Neither Mc Cain or Obama have experience.......neither have been president!

The "experience" thing the Reps are hanging there hat on is a slogan.....just like Obama and "change".

So why do you think they both chose each of their running mates.

Biden has more experience than Kaine....in the eyes of the Dems.

Palin is more of a "change" than the norm of a male running mate.

So lets debate real issues. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Then we can agree to not focus on experience


You wish. That was one huge jump you want to take. I said Kaine and Palin would perhaps be equal. He isn't running. I also said Palin has more experience than Obama and Biden combined. I can see where you want to drop the experience issue. Is that what the Kaine topic was all about. It had no value other than a distraction. Did my last post sound like I wanted to forget experience. Seriously get real.

However, the issues are the most important, but are you sure you want to go there? I mean how many people reading this want to owe the United Nations 835 billion to start with and more on top of that? How many want abortion any time on demand? How about older people like myself when we sell our home do we really want to give Obama 1/4 of it's value instead of our kids? The only reason to vote for Obama is so in the name of government he will steal from the working class and give it to you. Do we really need to take God of our money and out of the pledge to the flag.

Obama is just a bad dream on it's way out. It might have been sweat for the lazy among us, but it was a nightmare to the working class.



> It is the central crux of the argument.


 Actually it isn't even a side issue. It's throwing up smoke to try obscure what is important. It's an attempt to put conservatives on the defense so we don't talk about your boy. He's a looser with no experience, and the only plans he does have are bad.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> Then we can agree to not focus on experience, but on skills and positions on issues.


That's how I would like to see it. I hear talk from both sides about experience and if someone is "qualified" to be president/vice president and it drives me crazy.

Why do some think you need to be a lifelong politician to be qualified? If you have a position and vision, are smart and articulate, and can make tough decisions you qualify in my book.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

drjongy said:


> BigDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Then we can agree to not focus on experience, but on skills and positions on issues.
> ...


Good point. I think the liberals want us to think Palin isn't qualified though. To tell the truth what makes them qualified is how they handle the real issues. I think it was a grasp at straws because they are afraid of her. Hey, they picked their candidate and we picked ours, now stop whinning and man up. Better huh? :thumb:
So if that's what you like give us a starting point. What do you like and not like.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I think the liberals want us to think Palin isn't qualified though.


You know they are trying....she has them so scared right now you would think Obama is running directly against Palin. :rollin:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> You know they are trying....she has them so scared right now you would think Obama is running directly against Palin.


Scared? No. However, Dems are rightfully concerned that so many folks have fallen head over heals for a person that was nowhere on the political radar a couple of weeks ago.

I think that given enough time, folks will find out enough about Palin to decide for themselves that she does not have the skills or policy positions to be on the ticket. However, a month and a half may not be enough time for the infatuation phase to end. It may also not be enough time to gather accurate information. It is no mistake that McCain brought her out so close to the election.

Dems are also trying to find a way to return the focus on McCain instead of Palin. They realize that McCain's track record and postions on key issues do not stand up to scrutinty. Palin is just a distraction, and it appears as though a large number of people have taken taken their eye off the ball (McCain) while they fantasize about her.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

But by all means being a "community organizer" trumps all for experience to run a country. And his ideas, well they are great marxist ideas.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> However, Dems are rightfully concerned that so many folks have fallen head over heals for a person that was nowhere on the political radar a couple of weeks ago.


When Obama gave his first speech on TV after the last election I told my wife as he was speaking that Obama would be the next democratic nominee for president. I have predicted liberals very well over the years including "do it for the children". I had that one about six months before it became their official mantra. Then one evening a liberal on TV uttered the phrase "mean spirited". I told my wife when we run into our liberal friends I give it ten minutes before we hear that phrase. It took about two minutes. So predictable. 
My point is you guys fell in love with Obama in about a nanosecond. I'm not sure if it was because you thought he was a sure win, or you had to prove to yourself that you were not racist.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> My point is you guys fell in love with Obama in about a nanosecond. I'm not sure if it was because you thought he was a sure win, or you had to prove to yourself that you were not racist.


I predicted it too Plainsman. In fact I was probably the first person on here to mention it... we should check the logs 

That moment when he was up on stage talking, I think a LOT of folks wished he was the VP candidate with Gore as the Pres candidate back then. But when he was speaking, you could just tell... he was being groomed then for this year.

To everyone he was perfect in many ways, being younger, black, articulate, Harvard educated and from a small town background. I have nothing to prove whether I'm racist or not. Any review of my friends either out here, or when my two best friends at work back in North Dakota were Bengali and black goes towards not needing to prove otherwise.

Obama does represent so much more to so many people. All of you can hammer away at him on here, and it doesn't matter a hill of beans. Just wait until election day, and you hear about the landslide that is coming. No amount of polling right now can measure those without the ability to be reached by pollsters. You do realize that pollsters don't call cell phones right? How many young folks that you know have "cut the cord" and only have one phone. A cell phone. As their only way of being reached? Think about that. Combined with the number of blacks in America who will be voting for the first time? They finally have a chance to vote in a black man to high office. You don't think Nagin got to be mayor of New Orleans based on his intelligence do you? Whenever you hear about Obama being up or down in the polls consider that if he was up, that was him being "up" without factoring in those additional voters. Consider the landslide possibilities that infers.

Consider the astounding fact that Obama beat the "shoe in" candidate Clinton, even given all her and her husband's political power. How did that happen?

You think lightening only strikes once?

All those folks who have donated $5 for Obama, the millions of folks who have felt down trodden and oppressed for whatever reason, will show up en masse, along with 95% of Clinton Hard Democrat voters that voted for her.

I think alot of folks on this board are going to have the shock of their lives the day after the election.

I'm all for McCain getting in to office before I heard about him adding Palin to the ticket. It actually turned me off for voting for him, as his ability to carry out a full term is seriously in question. I'm deathly afraid of her as a President. She is not fit for office. And I'm not even talking about her ability to serve as much as I am about her shocking politics.

Noone has even considered for a moment that angle. What about swing voters who were considering which ticket to go for? Those of us who are more moderate want nothing to do with the ultra Conservative Palin. Her political beliefs are NOWHERE near mine, and I'm someone that both parties are trying to convince to go to their side. Does McCain really think adding Palin will bring moderates or independents over to him?

really?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can see somewhat about all the young people not getting in on the polls and how that may have an effect on the election turnout. Those same young people talk a good game but, getting them off their *** to vote is another thing. Alot of young people and older people too, really don't give a crap. That is until it affects them, then they just whine alot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That was so good I had to save it in word in the event it got accidentally deleted. 

It was his speech that tipped me off also. I knew how shallow the liberals would be and want him because he speaks well.



> To everyone he was perfect in many ways, being younger, black, articulate, Harvard educated and from a small town background.


I see so that's your qualifications for perfect?



> Just wait until election day, and you hear about the landslide that is coming.


When pigs fly. A landslide? Ryan that stuff will eat your brain. 



> How many young folks that you know have "cut the cord" and only have one phone.


Many will forget the election just like they forgot 9/11.



> Combined with the number of blacks in America who will be voting for the first time?


Now why would the blacks mostly vote for Obama? They aren't racist are they?



> You don't think Nagin got to be mayor of New Orleans based on his intelligence do you?


No, I think he got into office because he is corrupt.



> Consider the astounding fact that Obama beat the "shoe in" candidate Clinton, even given all her and her husband's political power. How did that happen?


The party knew Clinton was a lightning rod. They ditched the woman for the black, thinking there were more racists than sexists.



> All those folks who have donated $5 for Obama, the millions of folks who have felt down trodden and oppressed for whatever reason, will show up en masse, along with 95% of Clinton Hard Democrat voters that voted for her.


But, but, but, you have to be a citizen to vote.



> I think alot of folks on this board are going to have the shock of their lives the day after the election.


Now that's a fact.



> I'm all for McCain getting in to office before Palin. But I'm deathly afraid of her as a President. She is not fit for office. And I'm not even talking about her ability to serve as much as I am about her shocking politics.


She is the first politician I have really had respect for for a long time. When she speaks she says what I want to hear. Many of us conservatives have been dreaming of such a candidate. Liberal women may not like her because she isn't ugly enough to be a feminist.  Of course it never has been about women for them. Why would they tell Palin to stay home and take care of their kids if they thought women were equal. They have never said that to a man and never will. You can't make statements like that or even repeat them without being a sexist.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigDaddy said:


> > You know they are trying....she has them so scared right now you would think Obama is running directly against Palin.
> 
> 
> Scared? No. However, Dems are rightfully concerned that so many folks have fallen head over heals for a person that was nowhere on the political radar a couple of weeks ago.
> ...


........including NO-bama........he is rightfully scared and concerned with Palin's populist, reformer appeal and he has showed he doesn't know how to counter her effect, although so far a smear campaign is the BEST he can come up with as a counter to her appeal to independents and conservative republicans. his bashing of her is costing him some white female voters as well, as chronicaled by the news media....he has lost his "mojo"!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

On the lighter side.....you gotta give credit to Jon Stewart's people. They are VERY good at what they do.

......just wish they were doin it for the other side :wink:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Obama does represent so much more to so many people. All of you can hammer away at him on here, and it doesn't matter a hill of beans. Just wait until election day, and you hear about the landslide that is coming.


 :eyeroll: :rollin: :bs:

I am going to save this thread and these comments and remember them for after election day, Ryan! :lol:

I'm actually kind of excited for the election this year....the first time that has ever happened for me.


----------

